# Uber app on Android head unit



## Pogue (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm driving Uber with a 2015 Kia Sportage. The factory radio display is very primitive with no navigation. I am thinking of upgrading it to a chinese android head unit, like an Atoto A6.

Is it possible to run the Uber app on such a head unit? Either thru my android phone or directly installing the Uber app on the head unit itself?


----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

No such luck


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pakeezaphuppo said:


> No such luck


What happens when you try to? It shouldnt be different than running it on a tablet.


----------

